# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  2 Years Updates/Support Renew for Infinity-Box/Dongle (Chinese Miracle-2 Included)

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
2 Years Updates/Support Renew for Infinity-Box/Dongle (Chinese Miracle-2 Included) *رابط المنتج :*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:       
 2 years updates/support renew for Infinity-Box/Dongle (Chinese Miracle-2 Included) prolongs free support/updates period for 2 years. 
New updates/support policy is related to Main Infinity-Box/Dongle owners only, other Infinity-Box/Dongle users will remain on old update/support policy. 
Updates/support period starts from the date of initial registration procedure (first smart-card upgrade).
User can see actual Account Expiration Date in Online Service or in Support/Download area.
User can activate new updates/support period via Online Service. 
PLEASE NOTE that you should provide correct card SN while placing an order. Card SN can be read with Dongle Manager software and should be in 8-digit HEX format  *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
17-05-2019 12:00 PM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

